# Motorcycle travel...



## FLoP (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone do it long term? I have a 76 Kawasaki kz750b. It's got a kick start and is nimble as fuck. It's not a speed racer, but it's great for actually doing the speed limit. I was out today and found a piece of angle iron and I'm making a luggage rack for it. Id like to get to the squat the island thing with it. It would end up being a week to 10 days if I did it slow. It gets 50-60 mpg and a full tank goes 130-150 and usually takes $10-15. I also like the fact that I can sneak off the road onto a trail and go in the woods. Anyone else into something like this?


----------



## Dead horse (Feb 16, 2012)

I WANT to do something like that. Its a great idea. I always kinda figured on getting a 150cc street legal dirt bike with semi-bald tires so i can travel around and rip back roads. Do it up man sounds fun


----------



## Unslap (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah this may be in my future. Tatanka has a bike you should talk to him


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

ive ran all over the country on 2 wheals man ande its a blast till it hails or ya get that coald ass mist rain and that 750 u got has the potentule to be an awsome tourin ride if ya do it rite and keep it maintained cause them older rice grinders were built ta last when takin care of

and when ya build ur rack throw some holes in the sides of the angle so that you have the option to add to it later or even bolt on some saddle bags later

oh and another note with the older KZ's befor you take a long trip cake sure your carbs are SINCKED UP cuse if they aint your milage gos to shit and you can throw your bikes timein out jus enough that youll start foulin plugs


----------



## dolittle (Feb 16, 2012)

I've given this idea some thought from time to time. Not practical for me. But I DO love the idea that you can whip off the hiway & set up camp for the night in the woods or behind some bushes, could even eas your way along a river bank to a privet spot. Also love the gas milage.


----------



## FLoP (Feb 16, 2012)

I need to do a tune up to it. Definitely. The angle iron has holes,thats why I grabbed it so quick. It started raining and snowing while I was retrying to putti together. I'd like some endure tires so I can have off road grip. I need to get some back up parts too.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

cool and there are tones of motorcycle grave yards around the u.s. and it try to get used parts when you can cause the new parts for old bikes can get pricey


----------



## AlyKat (Jun 14, 2013)

cleaning my carbs/ rejetting, and going to get some por-15 in my tank. tearing into wiring haha. all of that stuff is already ordered, just waiting on another jet kit. the one I got from factory pro was awesome but lacking. i hope to get on the road a bit soon. I know this thread is kinda old but did you ever get going?


----------



## eskimo (Mar 1, 2014)

AlyKat said:


> cleaning my carbs/ rejetting, and going to get some por-15 in my tank. tearing into wiring haha. all of that stuff is already ordered, just waiting on another jet kit. the one I got from factory pro was awesome but lacking. i hope to get on the road a bit soon. I know this thread is kinda old but did you ever get going?


Did you get going? 
Im going to in a couple months


----------

